# 'Best female fighter ever'? Rolling Stone says it's Strikeforce champ Ronda Rousey



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> ˇ
> 
> Ronda Rousey can add Rolling Stone magazine to her ever-growing mass media resume.
> 
> ...


*MMAJunkie*


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Obviously its too early to tell, Ronda could be massively exposed as a one trick pony and beat down on for the rest of her Career - its happened to other fighters with this kind of hype.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Obviously its too early to tell, Ronda could be massively exposed as a one trick pony and beat down on for the rest of her Career - its happened to other fighters with this kind of hype.


I'd say it's pretty spot on. Women haven't been around for that long in this sport to say otherwise and her accomplishments leave little room to argue at this point. Alos for one trick pony, she's so proficient in one area that she can easily take everyone out of their comfort zone and force her own srengths on others. Nothing one trick about that imo.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Rousey is super impressive and maybe can really be considered to be the best female fighter at some point in the future, but she has only 6 fights so far. Megumi Fujii had a 22-0 streak (26-0 if it weren't for the massive robbery at the Gurgel fight) and she also finished almost all of her fights by submission, among these she has 15 1st round wins.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I'd say it's pretty spot on. Women haven't been around for that long in this sport to say otherwise and her accomplishments leave little room to argue at this point. Alos for one trick pony, she's so proficient in one area that she can easily take everyone out of their comfort zone and force her own srengths on others. Nothing one trick about that imo.


When someone stops her from doing that we will see if she has anything else - Striking, being able to fight off her back, submission defense who knows if she has any of these in a fight situation. "she's so proficient in one area" = Might be a one trick pony, remember i said she "could" be exposed as one, its unproven at this point...as is any claim to her being the best ever. Hopefully we see Cyborg drop down at some point and test this....


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I think she's easily the best of all time. She is SO dominant, so popular, and doesnt even break a sweat before snapping opponent's arms. She needs to Cyborg fight to remain as the GOAT but for the time being I think he is.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Eh I don't really think this is the time to be naming the best female ever as there really isn't that many good or even decent ones to begin with. I mean there has to be "the best" but it is kind of meaningless taking into account what she is the best of.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I think she's easily the best of all time. She is SO dominant, so popular, and doesnt even break a sweat before snapping opponent's arms. She needs to Cyborg fight to remain as the GOAT but for the time being I think he is.


Rousey is arguably the most popular female fighter (in the US) by now, but to be considered the GOAT she still has some way ahead of her. Megumi Fujii had a streak more than *three* times as long than Rousey (more than four times as long if you discount the robbery). And she takes every limb an opponent is not fast enough to retract.

As a reminder:


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Doesnt take much to be the best female fighter ever i can see..

i would like to se her tested in some areas before i go that way. But the girl is a beast and sky is unlimited for this girl! 

But still way to early to jump on that wagon i think.


----------



## hwwor91ST (Oct 1, 2012)

Obviously its too early to tell, Ronda could be massively exposed as a one trick pony and beat down on for the rest of her Career - its happened to other fighters with this kind of hype.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

We will just have to wait and see won't we?


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

she's cute, she's the face of WMMA, but I'm not buying into the hype at all. actually I think this kind of hype could hurt WMMA if she gets exposed early on (say on her 1st UFC fight) especially by a less charismatic, less sellable fighter.

I really hope Zuffa have a backup plan, I really like WMMA and I'd love to see it on the big stage, but that Rousey thing kinda scares me a little


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think at present Meisha Tate is signed with the UFC and could be considered a backup. She's a good fighter and hot like Ronda. This is something that we will have to see as it unfolds.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Let's not get ahead of ourselves. Fujii still is and will be for a long time the best female fighter on the planet.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Voiceless said:


> Rousey is arguably the most popular female fighter (in the US) by now, but to be considered the GOAT she still has some way ahead of her. Megumi Fujii had a streak more than *three* times as long than Rousey (more than four times as long if you discount the robbery). And she takes every limb an opponent is not fast enough to retract.
> 
> As a reminder:


She has to be signed up by UFC surely?


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> She has to be signed up by UFC surely?


She's retirin soon. Last fight is gonna be on the NYE Dream card


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That promotion is going be doing women's MMA now?


----------

